# TN und TT elektrischen Schlag



## Elektriko (9 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

seit lange habe ich ein Zweifel.
Heute sind RCDs überall, aber früher war nur Pflicht für TT Systems.
In TN Systems war Pflicht nur Überstromschutz einzusetzen.

Aber welcher Schutz (bei nur Überstromschutz im TN System) gibt, wenn jemand ein aktiv Kabel unabsichtlich berührt? (TN-C Systems müssen kein RCD haben)

Im TT ist klar, der RCD, aber in TN ohne RCD sehe ich kein Schutz, bin ich falsch?

Vielen Dank
Schöne Grüße


----------



## GLT (9 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> wenn jemand ein aktiv Kabel unabsichtlich berührt


Der Fehler liegt da schon am Anfang - ein aktives Kabel unabsichtlich berühren zu können heisst, man hat alle konstruktiven (geforderten) Schutzmaßnahmen vorher schon deaktiviert - sprich Gehäuse/Abdeckung geöffnet/zerlegt u. die Anlage/Gerät nicht spannungsfrei geschalten.
Man hat also auch gegen die 5 Sicherheitsregeln verstossen u. sich selbst in Gefahr gebracht.

Schutzeinrichtungen wie RCD sind nicht gedacht, potentielle Anwärter eines Darwin-Awards vor Selbstmord zu schützen, auch wenn das in der Praxis idR funktioniert. Falls so ein Intelligenz-Allergiker auf die Idee käme, L u. N in die Hand zu nehmen u. Glühbirne spielen zu wollen, könnte trotz RCD eventuell kurz "aufblitzen", weil er gut isolierende Aldiletten trägt.

Vor der generellen Forderung von RCD in TN-Systemen, waren im TN-C(-S) Abschaltzeiten im Endstromkreis festgelegt, die mittels passender Überstromschutzeinrichtung (LS-Automat/Sicherung) zu gewährleisten gewesen wären; da aber der ideale Fehler nicht unbedingt entstehen muss, hat man RCD inzwischen verpflichtend gemacht.


----------



## Elektriko (9 September 2022)

Ja, das ist klar.
Aber zum Beispiel, wenn ein Kind etwas in einer Steckdose steckt, im TN Systems ohne RCD sehe ich kein Schutz (Viele Häuser haben noch kein RCD)


----------



## Elektriko (9 September 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Vor der generellen Forderung von RCD in TN-Systemen, waren im TN-C(-S) Abschaltzeiten im Endstromkreis festgelegt, die mittels passender Überstromschutzeinrichtung (LS-Automat/Sicherung) zu gewährleisten gewesen wären; *da aber der ideale Fehler nicht unbedingt entstehen muss*, hat man RCD inzwischen verpflichtend gemacht.


Dieser Satz sehe ich auch sehr wichtig, deswegen finde ich Systems ohne RCD unsicher


----------



## GLT (9 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Aber zum Beispiel, wenn ein Kind etwas in einer Steckdose steckt, im TN Systems ohne RCD sehe ich kein Schutz


Nochmal - unter Umständen kann da auch ein RCD nicht helfen!
Bei gleichzeitigem Berühren von L u. N ist das Kind nur ein Stromverbraucher  - nicht mehr!

Damit ein RCD funktioniert, musss ein Fehlerstrom fliessen können - jeglich elektrisch gut isolierende Unterlage würde sowas verhindern können.
Zudem ist die Physiologie von Kindern anders, als bei Erwachsenen, was eine zusätzliche Gefährdung darstellt - da wäre ein RCD mit 10mA geeigneter, als einer mit 30mA.

Speziell wegen Kindern gibt es sowas neumodernes wie Steckdosen mit erhöhtem Berührungsschutz - umgangssprachlich Steckdosen mit Kinderschutz etc.

Die Verwendung von RCDs halte ich uneingeschränkt für sinnig u. eine Nachrüstung für absolut empfehlenswert - jedoch spreche ich einer ordnungsgemäß errichteten u. betriebenen Anlage nicht gleich ein unverantwortliches Gefährdungspotential zu.


----------



## Elektriko (9 September 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Bei gleichzeitigem Berühren von L u. N ist das Kind nur ein Stromverbraucher  - nicht mehr!


Natürlich spreche ich nicht über dieser Fall, ich spreche z.B. nur wenn jemand den aktiv Leiter (L) unabsichtlich berührt und Strom durch sein Körper Richtung Erde fließt (Kinder, jemand beim bohren, etc)
In diesen Fällen meiner Meinung nach TN Systems ohne RCD haben kein Schutz


----------



## Maggi (9 September 2022)

Moin zusammen,

von der VDE sind Abschaltzeiten vorgegeben in denen die Schutzorgane auslösen müssen im Fehlerfall, hier ist das finde ich ganz gut erklärt:









						Messpraktikum: Schleifenimpedanz
					

So geht's richtig...




					www.elektrofachkraft.de
				




Durch die max. zulässigen Abschaltzeiten wird der Schutz gegen den gefährlichen elektrischen Schlag verhindert. Eine Wichtige Rolle spielt hier bei die Schleifenimpedanz im Fehlerfall.


----------



## Elektriko (9 September 2022)

Maggi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> von der VDE sind Abschaltzeiten vorgegeben in denen die Schutzorgane auslösen müssen im Fehlerfall, hier ist das finde ich ganz gut erklärt:
> 
> ...


Ja, hier sprichst Du über Überstromschutz, aber wie GLT geschrieben hat: *"...da aber der ideale Fehler nicht unbedingt entstehen muss..."* finde ich den Schutz nicht so umfangreich wie bei TT Systems wo RCDs Pflicht sind


----------



## Maggi (9 September 2022)

Das der Schutz nicht so umfangreich ist, ist schon richtig.... Aber ein Körperschutz ist ebenfalls vorhanden. 



=> Wenn die Person an den "Körper" fasst, fließt ein Strom IF. Die Überstromschutzeinrichtung muss dann in der vorgegebenen Abschaltzeit der VDE abschalten. Ja die Person bekommt einen elektrischen Schlag, aber es wird auch über die Überstromschutzeinrichtung angeschaltet.

Aus diesem Grund ist auch die Widerstandsmessung der Schleifenimpedanz so wichtig....

Man spricht hier von Basisschutz, Fehlerschutz und dem zusätzlichen Schutz:
=> Basisschutz z.B. die Isolierung oder Schutzabdeckungen
=> Fehlerschutz z.B. Überstromschutzeinrichtung 
=> Zusätzlicher Schutz z.B. RCD

Der Zusätzliche Schutz durch z.B. einen RCD ist da vorgeschrieben wo:
=> Für den Laien zugängliche Steckdosen mit einem Bemessungsstrom bis einschließlich 32 A 
=> Stromkreise mit fest angeschlossenen ortsveränderlichen Betriebsmitteln mit einem Bemessungsstrom bis einschließlich 32 A die für eine Verwendung im Außenbereich vorgesehen sind
=> Beleuchtungsstromkreise innerhalb von Wohnungen.

Quelle:


			https://www.dke.de/resource/blob/1955610/ed72cdf854504c9e9a9e4c263e59d594/konzept-din-vde-0100-410-pdf-data.pdf
		


Allem in Allem hast du recht, ein RCD ist schon wichtig!


----------



## Josupei (9 September 2022)

Der RCD im TT System ist ja eher aus den Gründen Vorschrift, da man dort die niedrigen nitwendigen Schleifenimpedanzen für den Fehlerschutz durch Abschaltung (LSS) nicht gewährleisten bzw. erreichen kann. Das ganze Thema RCD betrifft aber wie oben schon erwähnt, den Fehlerschutz.


----------



## Elektriko (9 September 2022)

Maggi schrieb:


> Das der Schutz nicht so umfangreich ist, ist schon richtig.... Aber ein Körperschutz ist ebenfalls vorhanden.
> Anhang anzeigen 63445
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ich sehe auch so, aaaaaber dieser Satz ist sehr wichtig: "_der ideale Fehler nicht unbedingt entstehen muss_" (Danke GLT 😊)
Ich benutze das Bild als Beispiel: wenn zum Beispiel wegen einem schlechten Kontakt mit der Umhausumg (Erde), wegen Korrosion, falsch Kontakt, etc, der Widerstand ähnlich oder größer als unser Körper Widerstand ist, wird den Strom zwischen die Umhausumg und uns geteilt, und den Überspannungsschutz wird nicht auslösen, oder viel später....


----------



## Plan_B (9 September 2022)

Niemand hält Dich davon ab, RCD wo Du kannst nacjzurüsten.
Da aber tatsächlich Dein Problem eher seltener Auftritt, nämlich nur bei fehlerhafter Installation, Vorsatz oder grober Fahrlässigkeit, halte ich einen Nachrüstzwang für übertrieben.

SK1 Handbohrmaschinen hab ich zwar noch eine in der Garage, aber sind doch fast ausgestorben.
Trotzdem passiert nix, da der LSS auslöst. Kabel nicht nachvollziehbar >25A in der Wand -> da is was falsch gelaufen.
Bohrmaschine SK2 ist eher die Regel. Entweder man bohrt nur einen Draht weg, dann geht was nicht. Oder man macht mit dem Bohrer nen Schluss -> LSS und Bohrer kürzer.

Wie ein Kollege letztes Jahr bei Nachrüstarbeiten ein 70mm□ angebohrt hat im Schaltschrank --> war nicht vollsrändig freigeschalten -> Sicherheitsregeln missachtet und nur die Augenbrauen kürzer und der Bohrer verdampft.

Schlechter Kontakt: Jeder Betreiber el. Anlagen, auch Häuslebesitzer, ist zur Prüfung verpflichtet. Da wäre also auch was verkehrt. (Ich weiß, Theorie und gelebte Praxis).

Genaugenommen stellt bereits das Leben ein extremes sicheres Todesrisiko dar.

Sollte das von Dir geschilderte Szenario bei Unfällen eine statistische Signifikanz haben, würde das den Lobbyisten der RCD Produzenten in den Normungsgremien erheblichen Auftrieb verschaffen.


----------



## knabi (10 September 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach besteht die größte Gefahr für Laien in der Wohnung - und dort vor allem bei der Beleuchtung. Beispiel: Die klassische E27-Fassung - wenn kein Leuchtmittel eingeschraubt ist, kann man mit dem Finger an alle Kontakte kommen. 
Deshalb hat die VDE hier nachgebessert und fordert mit der VDE 0100-410:2018-10 RCDs für alle Steckdosen- und Beleuchtungsstromkreise in einer Wohnung. Natürlich wie immer nur für Neuanlagen, keine Nachrüstpflicht. 
Muß sich eben jeder auch mal selbst ein wenig damit beschäftigen und nötigenfalls auch mal nachfragen, ob denn die gerade gemietete Wohnung den neuesten Standards entspricht. Die Vermieter halten sich da meistens vornehm zurück - "Die elektrische Anlage? Die ist doch in Ordnung, wurde doch erst vor 40 Jahren erneuert!".

Gruß  Holger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 September 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Die klassische E27-Fassung - wenn kein Leuchtmittel eingeschraubt ist, kann man mit dem Finger an alle Kontakte kommen.
> Deshalb hat die VDE hier nachgebessert und fordert mit der VDE 0100-410:2018-10 RCDs


Was bewirkt der RCD, wenn du mit dem Finger in eine E27 Fassung langst und beide Kontakte berührst?

Im "Idealfall" fasst mal wohl nur den stromführenden Kontakt und löst somit hoffentlich den FI aus.


----------



## Otwin (10 September 2022)

Früher war übrigens auch keine Pflicht im TT System.
Praktisch waren die Abschaltzeiten zwar ehr weniger zu realisieren, trotzdem gab es keine Pflicht für FI's.
Und die Abschaltzeiten kann man auch mit einem 300mA FI einhalten, das hilft dem Kind mit der Stricknadel auch nix......


----------



## GLT (11 September 2022)

Otwin schrieb:


> Und die Abschaltzeiten kann man auch mit einem 300mA FI einhalten, das hilft dem Kind mit der Stricknadel auch nix......


Für den Personenschutz mitnichten - da mit diesem die Forderung von Ub<50V nicht realisiert wird.

Speziell wegen E27-Fassung, also Lampen - die schwerwiegendsten Folgen bei einem Stromunfall sind oftmals nicht der elektrische Schlag selbst, sondern die sekundären Folgen, wie z.B. Sturz von der Leiter nach dem "Schreckmoment".

Auch ist dieses Beispiel geeignet, wenn es um den Betrachtungsfall geht, aktive Leitung zu Berühren u. RCD löst nicht aus, da die Stehleiter durchaus isolieren kann (z.B. Holzleiter) - solange man keinen N-Leiter zusätzlich berührt (oder irgendetwas geerdetes) folgenlos, aber wehe wenn. Hier zeigt sich dann plakativ, warum 1polige Spannungsprüfer auch ungeeignet sind.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2022)

Also irgendwie verstehe ich den Hintergrund der ganzen Diskussion nicht.
Ich denke, es ist unumstritten, dass Strom gefährlich ist.
Abhängig von den Gegebenheiten, muss / sollte / kann man Schutzmassnahmen treffen.

Die angesprochene E27-Fassung ist für mich so ein richtig tolles Negativbeispiel.
An den ganzen Maschinen müssen wir die Sicherheit zum Excess treiben.
Manipulationssichere Schrauben an Schutzeinrichtungen ... Und dann hab ich sowas wie ner E27-Fassung


----------



## Steffen_13 (11 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und dann hab ich sowas wie ner E27-Fassung


Dafür gibt es die LED Lampen, wo keine Leuchtmittel mehr gewechselt werden. Der Laie wechselt dann die ganze Lampe.


----------



## Plan_B (11 September 2022)

Hintergrund war die Frage nach dem Schutz im TN, wenn jemand einen aktiven Leiter unabsichtlich berührt.

Da dies bei Einhaltung der Vorschriften faktisch nicht möglich ist, glitt das ganze ins esoterische ab.


----------



## Heinileini (11 September 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es die LED Lampen, wo keine Leuchtmittel mehr gewechselt werden. Der Laie wechselt dann die ganze Lampe.


Noch mehr "Esoterik": Nur der Laie käme auf die Idee, die Lampe (=Leuchtmittel) auszuwechseln. Der Fachmann würde die Leuchte (das, was die Leuchtmittel beinhaltet) auswechseln. 

Und noch mehr Esoterik: schlechte Erfahrungen mit ach sooo (angeblich) langlebigen LED-Leuchtmitteln lassen einen die Zeiten zurückwünschen, in denen die oft exotisch teuren Leuchten durch Auswechseln einer relativ kostengünstigen Lampe wieder flottgemacht werden konnten.
Meistens sind es nicht die LEDs selbst, die ihren Dienst versagen, sondern das "DrumHerum", z.B. ein SchaltNetzteil.
Eigentlich müssten vor allem letztere kostengünstig austauschbar sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und noch mehr Esoterik: schlechte Erfahrungen mit ach sooo (angeblich) langlebigen LED-Leuchtmitteln lassen einen die Zeiten zurückwünschen, in denen die oft exotisch teuren Leuchten durch Auswechseln einer relativ kostengünstigen Lampe wieder flottgemacht werden konnten.


Wobei ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich habe vor 6 Jahren diverse LED Spots und Panel montiert ( werden täglich auch x-mal benutzt ) und bis dato ist keine einzige ausgefallen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und noch mehr Esoterik: schlechte Erfahrungen mit ach sooo (angeblich) langlebigen LED-Leuchtmitteln lassen einen die Zeiten zurückwünschen, in denen die oft exotisch teuren Leuchten durch Auswechseln einer relativ kostengünstigen Lampe wieder flottgemacht werden konnten.
> Meistens sind es nicht die LEDs selbst, die ihren Dienst versagen, sondern das "DrumHerum", z.B. ein SchaltNetzteil.
> Eigentlich müssten vor allem letztere kostengünstig austauschbar sein.



Es ist echt unglaublich, was für ein Schrott verkauft wird.
Auch von Markenherstellern.
Die Netzteile sind meist der allerletzte Dreck.
Dann noch die „Intelligenz“ der Verbraucher … Da steht groß drauf „nicht dimmbar“ und dann wundert man sich, wenn das Zeug abfackelt. Hatte ich letztes Jahr bei nem Bekannten. Hatte alle Halogenspots in der Paneldecke ausgetauscht.


----------



## Heinileini (11 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wobei ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich habe vor 6 Jahren diverse LED Spots und Panel montiert ( werden täglich auch x-mal benutzt ) und bis dato ist keine einzige ausgefallen.


Ja, das hat sich offensichtlich im Laufe der letzten Jahre sehr gebessert. Meine schlechten Erfahrungen konzentrieren sich auf die Zeit, als urplötzlich die GlühLampen verboten wurden, während kaum LED-Alternativen angeboten wurden. Das extremste Beispiel war ein "GlühlampenErsatz" eines namhaften Herstellers für 25 €, der eine Lebensdauer von wenigen Minuten hatte.


----------



## Elektriko (11 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Hintergrund war die Frage nach dem Schutz im TN, wenn jemand einen aktiven Leiter unabsichtlich berührt.


Genau. Ich habe die Diskussion angefangen, um eure Meinung über dieses Thema zu haben


----------



## knabi (11 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was bewirkt der RCD, wenn du mit dem Finger in eine E27 Fassung langst und beide Kontakte berührst?
> 
> Im "Idealfall" fasst mal wohl nur den stromführenden Kontakt und löst somit hoffentlich den FI aus.


Ich würde es jetzt nicht auf einen (Selbst)versuch ankommen lassen wollen, aber der von Dir angesprochene "Idealfall" ist - denke ich - wohl eher der Regelfall. Der RCD löst aus, derjenige, der in die Fassung bzw. an den aktiven Leiter gefaßt hat, weiß zukünftig trotz ausgelöstem RCD, daß man Strom nicht anfassen sollte  . Daß beide Pole berührt werden und es trotzdem nicht genügend Ableitstrom gibt, um den RCD auszulösen, ist wohl eher theoretisch.
Mein Beispiel sollte ja auch nur verdeutlichen, daß es sehr wohl möglich ist, unbeabsichtigt an den aktiven Leiter zu kommen.
Es geht hier ja auch nicht darum, zu konstruieren, wann ein RCD nicht auslöst, sondern darum, daß es in jedem Fall sinnvoll ist, ihn einzusetzen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## s_kraut (11 September 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Ich würde es jetzt nicht auf einen (Selbst)versuch ankommen lassen wollen, aber der von Dir angesprochene "Idealfall" ist - denke ich - wohl eher der Regelfall. Der RCD löst aus, derjenige, der in die Fassung bzw. an den aktiven Leiter gefaßt hat, weiß zukünftig trotz ausgelöstem RCD, daß man Strom nicht anfassen sollte  . Daß beide Pole berührt werden und es trotzdem nicht genügend Ableitstrom gibt, um den RCD auszulösen, ist wohl eher theoretisch.
> Mein Beispiel sollte ja auch nur verdeutlichen, daß es sehr wohl möglich ist, unbeabsichtigt an den aktiven Leiter zu kommen.
> Es geht hier ja auch nicht darum, zu konstruieren, wann ein RCD nicht auslöst, sondern darum, daß es in jedem Fall sinnvoll ist, ihn einzusetzen.
> 
> ...


Es ist nicht nur sinnvoll einen RCD einzusetzen, sondern es ist Stand der Technik.

Und es ist die Pflicht eines jeden Betreibers (wo ich Vermieter mit rein nehme), den Stand der Technik einzuhalten.
Bestandschutz ist im Unfall nichts wert sondern wird als Nachlässigkeit ausgelegt.
Bestandschutz hilft ja effektiv nichts außer Unfälle NICHT vermeiden bzw. die Auswirkungen NICHT zu mindern. Ergo Inkaufnahme von Leid aus eigennützigen Beweggründen (mag nicht modernisieren weil kostet mich was).

Klar kann man Fälle konstruieren wie L+N berührt, RCD hilft in dem Fall eh nix.
Die meisten Stromunfälle kommen aber so nicht mit L+N berühren, sondern einfach vom Leiter berühren, z.B. auf gut leitendem Grund wie Feuchtraum oder Außenbereich. Oder eine Flüssigkeit berührt den Leiter und mich, während ich geerdet bin.

Fall Kuhmelkanlage, Bruch des PEN an der Milchpumpe, der L leitet über die Milchsäule, die Kühe und den Spaltboden des Stalles in die Erde. Kein Personenschaden aber Zig tote bzw. schlachtreife Kühe. RCD hätte das verhindert. 
Fun-Question: zahlt die Versicherung? Und warum nicht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Fall Kuhmelkanlage, Bruch des PEN an der Milchpumpe, der L leitet über die Milchsäule, die Kühe und den Spaltboden des Stalles in die Erde. Kein Personenschaden aber Zig tote bzw. schlachtreife Kühe. RCD hätte das verhindert.


Ein wirklich repräsentatives Beispiel aus dem Alltag.



s_kraut schrieb:


> Fun-Question


----------



## ducati (12 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Fall Kuhmelkanlage, Bruch des PEN an der Milchpumpe


Also keine Ahnung, wenn ich mich recht erinnere hab ich vor über 30 Jahren in der Lehre gelernt, dass in der Landwirtschaft viel strengere Regeln gelten als in Wohnungen.
Da war vor 30 Jahren RCD schon Plicht und ordentlicher Potentialausgleich.

Oder wie alt ist die Melkanlage?


----------



## s_kraut (12 September 2022)

Keine Ahnung, das war nur so ein Schockerfoto+Schockergeschichte, womit sich der TÜVler auf der Schulung Fachkraft Maschinensicherheit seine Zuhörer bei der Stange gehalten hat.


----------



## ducati (12 September 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Schockerfoto+Schockergeschichte


ja, zum Glück stirbt ja nicht gleich jeder, der mal an 230V angefasst hat...

Sicherlich schon eher beim Sturz von der Leiter/ vom Gerüst...


----------



## Heinileini (12 September 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ja, zum Glück stirbt ja nicht gleich jeder, der mal an 230V angefasst hat...
> 
> Sicherlich schon eher beim Sturz von der Leiter/ vom Gerüst...


Hatten wir schon den Aspekt, dass man aufgrund des Stromschlages nicht von der Leiter fällt und somit der Kontakt (unfreiwillig?) unterbrochen wird, sondern, dass man verkrampft und nicht (freiwillig) loslassen kann? 
Die "zwangweise" Unterbechung durch einen FI bzw. RCD hilft eigentlich in allen Fällen durch das Trennen von einem Leiter, aber nicht unbedingt gegen das Fallen von einer Leiter.


----------



## nade (12 September 2022)

Also L und N berühren und der FI löst aus, weil der Fehlerstrom im Normalfall groß genug ist. Spannungsteiler. Außer extreme Schusseligkeit auf einer Gummimatte oder Holzleiter stehend.
Für Landwirtschaftliche Bereiche gilt eine Berührungsspannung von 25V. PEN Leiter ist bei fast allem der Menschen/Tiere/Geräte tot. Halt verPEN´te Systeme. Daher auch nicht nur TN, sondern ehr TN-C, TN-CS, TN-S. Kommt eben auf den Betrachtungspunkt ab wann der N und PE getrennt wird. TN wäre dann die 2 Leiter Version, wo entweder in der Steckdose eine klassische Nullung ist oder es eh Unpraktisch wäre ein Gerät mit Schutzerdung zu Verwenden. Ohhder das Gerät müsste intern eine klassische Nullung haben, was eben bei einer Bohrmaschine je nach dem wie Eingesteck zu im günstigsten falle nur etwas Kribbeln führt. <- Klassische Nullung ist allerdings zurecht Verboten. Wie auch eine Hamburger Schaltung. Soll es in Altbauten auch noch teilweise geben.
Bei Mietwohnungen wird zwar gesagt, bei jedem Mieterwechsel oder wie bei allen Gebäuden nach 4 Jahren hat ein "E-Check" zu erfolgen, aber wer macht denn sowas schon. Mieter gibts an jeder Ecke... und es ist die letzten 80 Jahre noch nie was passiert...


----------



## ducati (12 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon den Aspekt, dass man aufgrund des Stromschlages nicht von der Leiter fällt und somit der Kontakt (unfreiwillig?) unterbrochen wird, sondern, dass man verkrampft und nicht (freiwillig) loslassen kann?
> Die "zwangweise" Unterbechung durch einen FI bzw. RCD hilft eigentlich in allen Fällen durch das Trennen von einem Leiter, aber nicht unbedingt gegen das Fallen von einer Leiter.


In der Praxis ist es sicherlich so, dass in 99,9% der Fälle garnix passiert, also weder das eine noch das andere. Zum Glück, sollte man natürlich dazu sagen.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2022)

In mehr als 30 Jahren im Job habe ich 2 mal eine richtige gewischt bekommen.
Einmal DC-Zwischenkreis ... Da fällt dir in der Nacht der Arm ab vor Schmerzen.
Einmal 230V und da ist es tatsächlich zum Verkrampfen gekommen.
Ist  eine unangenehme Erfahrung.


----------



## Heinileini (12 September 2022)

nade schrieb:


> ... wo entweder in der Steckdose ... es eh Unpraktisch wäre ein Gerät mit Schutzerdung zu Verwenden ...


 Wurden die "Schuko"-Stecker nicht speziell für den Einsatz an Steckdosen erfunden?



Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Ist  eine unangenehme Erfahrung.


Immerhin bist Du in der glücklichen Lage, diese (Üb-)Erlebnisse unter Erfahrung abbuchen zu können, Dieter!


----------



## nade (12 September 2022)

Öh heinilein, dir ist schon bekannt, das wenn in der Steckdose nur L und N ankommt der 3. Kontakt sinnlos ist?
Oder eben bei einem Fehlerfall nützt dir die Sicherung nichts, weil eben Phase am Gehäuse mit Schutzleiter bis Stecker und dann wars das?
Das Beispiel ist auf eben TN Netz bezogen.


----------



## Plan_B (12 September 2022)

Kann mir mal wer helfen? Ich hab den roten Faden verloren...


----------



## nade (12 September 2022)

Meinst wohl ehr, hast grad keinen Plan mehr . Also bezüglich nur L und N, das war so ~50ger,60ger Jahre Installation gewesen. Kupfer war knapp. Und Haben Engländer oder Amis einen Pe?


----------



## Heinileini (12 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer helfen? Ich hab den roten Faden verloren...


Und ich anscheinend den grün-gelben (der früher auch mal rot war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?). 



nade schrieb:


> Öh heinilein, dir ist schon bekannt, das wenn in der Steckdose nur L und N ankommt der 3. Kontakt sinnlos ist?


Ja.


nade schrieb:


> Oder eben bei einem Fehlerfall nützt dir die Sicherung nichts, weil eben Phase am Gehäuse mit Schutzleiter bis Stecker und dann wars das?
> Das Beispiel ist auf eben TN Netz bezogen.


Danke nade, jetzt habe ich (endlich!) Deinen obigen Satz wohl so verstanden, wie Du ihn gemeint hast. 



nade schrieb:


> Kupfer war knapp. Und Haben Engländer oder Amis einen Pe?


Aus England kenne ich die 3-poligen SteckVerbindungen, bei denen 1 pin länger (und dicker?) ist, als die übrigen beiden.
Das könnte so etwas sein, wie ein SchutzLeiter. 
Wenn ich aber an so manche englische SchmelzSicherungen denke, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass dort IsolationsMaterialien wie Glas oder Keramik noch knapper gewesen sein müssen, als Kupfer.


----------



## s_kraut (12 September 2022)

Wo wir gerade bei kein Plan mehr und PE sind.

Wir überlegen gerade wie wir idealerweise die Erdungspunkte der jeweiligen Verkabelungsfirma kommunizieren.
Schon klar: Schaltplan. Da sind alle schaltungsrelevanten Erdungspunkte drin. Motor-PE, Kabelschirme usw.

Aber Gehäuse-Erdung, Rohrleitungen, Stahlbau. Wie macht ihr das? Einfach dem Gut-Dünken des örtlichen Fachexperten vertrauen?


----------



## nade (12 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aus England kenne ich die 3-poligen SteckVerbindungen, bei denen 1 pin länger (und dicker?) ist, als die übrigen beiden.
> Das könnte so etwas sein, wie ein SchutzLeiter.
> Wenn ich aber an so manche englische SchmelzSicherungen denke, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass dort IsolationsMaterialien wie Glas oder Keramik noch knapper gewesen sein müssen, als Kupfer.


Okeh. Ja die haben das ganze Kupfer j auch geklaut. *gg*
ps....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ich bevorzuge die 350A Sicherung.



s_kraut schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei kein Plan mehr und PE sind.
> 
> Wir überlegen gerade wie wir idealerweise die Erdungspunkte der jeweiligen Verkabelungsfirma kommunizieren.
> Schon klar: Schaltplan. Da sind alle schaltungsrelevanten Erdungspunkte drin. Motor-PE, Kabelschirme usw.
> ...


Metallische Konstruktionen sind untereinander und in den Potentialausgleich einzubinden.. Bauteile pauschal benannt.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 September 2022)

> Und ich anscheinend den grün-gelben (der früher auch mal rot war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere?).


Und Rot war nicht zwingend PE, wurde durchaus auch für die Phase benutzt, was die Sache noch interessanter machte ,-)


----------



## Plan_B (12 September 2022)

nade schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge die 350A Sicherung


Von Sicherungen haben wir alle keine Ahnung.
Ich hab aber was gefunden, was Erleuchtung bringen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Von Sicherungen haben wir alle keine Ahnung.
> Ich hab aber was gefunden, was Erleuchtung bringen kann.


Also da fällt mir nix mehr ein  
Ich kenn zwar Einiges an HighEnd-Esoterik, aber die Feinsicherungen waren mir neu. 😀😀
Letztens ein Angebot gesehen für Echtglas Toslink Kabel für knapp 1500€ / ft.
Damit werden die Bit ausgerichtet und justiert. Kein Vergleich zu meinen Kunststoff-Leitungen für 2,75€


----------



## Heinileini (12 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich hab aber was gefunden, was Erleuchtung bringen kann.


Zumindest leuchtende audiophile Augen. Ist schon beeindruckend, Sicherungen mit einer Kappe aus Gold und der anderen aus Silber!
Die kann man doch nicht einfach in Geräten verstecken. Die müssen doch auch optisch zu Geltung kommen!!!

Dank Deinem Link habe ich auch etwas gefunden, was ich schon für längst ausrangiert gehalten hatte: ein Tonabnehmer mit Shibata-Nadel!
Für 173,50 €, also nur 28,44 €/g. Das wäre meine KragenWeite.  



Blockmove schrieb:


> Letztens ein Angebot gesehen für Echtglas Toslink Kabel für knapp 1500€ / ft.


Schon die Einheit €/ft finde ich sehr innovativ. Warum nicht gleich £/dm, das klingt doch genauso denglisch? Oder noch besser, Guinea/dm statt £/dm.
Echtglas! Anscheinend war mein in #39 geäusserter Verdacht bezüglich der Knappheit von Glas gar nicht so unbegründet, sondern eher viel zu zurückhaltend.
Da kann ich mir die Anschaffung einer neuen GlasKugel wohl abschminken?


----------



## Plan_B (13 September 2022)

Auf Seite 6 fand ich beschrieben, dass Feinsicherungen eine Vorzugsrichtung haben.


----------



## Elektriko (13 September 2022)

zum glück git es noch ein FI


----------



## rar-101 (13 September 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> zum glück git es noch ein FI


Die 20er Sicherung muss noch nicht fliegen, sind doch erst 15 eingesteckt... 🤪


----------



## MFreiberger (13 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> ein Tonabnehmer mit Shibata-Nadel!
> Für 173,50 €, also nur 28,44 €/g.


Na, bei Tonabnehmern bezahlt man doch dafür, dass sie leicht sind. Also je leichter, desto teurer. Folglich ist das „nur“ also nicht ironisch, sondern richtig zu verstehen?


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dank Deinem Link habe ich auch etwas gefunden, was ich schon für längst ausrangiert gehalten hatte: ein Tonabnehmer mit Shibata-Nadel!
> Für 173,50 €, also nur 28,44 €/g. Das wäre meine KragenWeite.



Also 170€ für nen guten Tonabnehmer ist heut zu Tage nicht mal überzogen.
Gute Plattenspieler sind eine bessere Wertanlage als so mancher Oldtimer


----------

